# Need Help Finding A Rental In Calgary



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi !

I could do with a bit of help from someone out there. Will be arriving in Calgary in May and I need to sort out a rental property before I get there. I have a husband and three kids, my husband will be working in SE Calgary.

I have been doing a lot of research on various sites: rentfaster, househunting, kijiji..etc, and I have made a lot of enquiries via email but it seems that people are reluctant to come back to me, I do keep getting replies from people that 'are on missionary work in Africa, send me the money and I'll send you the keys' , so would be great if there is someone out there who can help. 

I need a 3 BR House or T/House, with a yard and basement preferably with parking too. I am looking at either SW or SE near a good elementary school and pref most amenities. I like the look of McKenzie Lake that type of place. Looking for rent around $1,200 - 1,300 pcm, for 6-12 months min let.

Thank you very much in advance for any and all help.

Rxx


----------



## Getting There (Nov 19, 2008)

WhiteRose said:


> Hi !
> 
> I could do with a bit of help from someone out there. Will be arriving in Calgary in May and I need to sort out a rental property before I get there. I have a husband and three kids, my husband will be working in SE Calgary.
> 
> ...


Hi R,

Well, you're looking in the right places with the websites you mentioned so that's good and you are clearly very in tune with the various rental scammers out there, so that's good too.

It can be hard (although by no means impossible) to arrange a long term rental from outside Canada and one solution to that can be a short term let for a few days or a couple of weeks that would allow you to get out and blitz the landlords advertising their properties at that point in time. Granted, this is a little more disruptive for your children and that's not an optimal arrangement for you but if you can cope with that, then the ida may work well for you. Obviously, doing things this way also allows you and the landlords to meet face to face (always better, for both parties).

We can make a couple of suggestions for short term accommodation that you might explore if you drop us a Private Message. We might also be able to put you in touch with a couple of Brit families that have recently arrived in the McKenzie's and nearby in Auburn Bay, which might prove helpful for networking amongst yourselves. Anyway, if any of that would be any help, drop us a line.

Kind regards,

Eamonn & Janet.


----------

